
Django-FUNserver - rguzman
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2010/nov/01/django-funserver/
======
doki_pen
Too scared. Looks like an encrypted python file. Any brave soul care to try
it?

[http://bitbucket.org/ubernostrum/django-
funserver/src/tip/fu...](http://bitbucket.org/ubernostrum/django-
funserver/src/tip/funserver/management/commands/funserver.py)

~~~
doki_pen
>> a.tr("N-Zn-zA-Ma-m", "A-Ma-mN-Zn-z") => "import webbrowser\n\nfrom
django.core.management.base import NoArgsCommand\n\n\nclass
Command(NoArgsCommand):\n help = \"FUNserver\".decode('ebg13')\n\n def
handle_noargs(self, __options):\n
webbrowser.open('<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t_cLv4pb9o.decode(ebg13))\n>

rick roll?

~~~
ubernostrum
_rick roll?_

Nope.

------
hasenj
What does it do?

~~~
ubernostrum
It serves up fun.

